# Unplugged my droid x during an sbf



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone done this. I think my phone is bricked. It won't allow me to sbf again. It keeps saying fail.


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

nevermind i fixed it thank god


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

howd u fix it


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

SBFing again should remedy this issue, for any wondering.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

sbf gain or use the sbf iso.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Question why in the world would you unplug your phone while sbf'ing?


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

It was probably an accident; cut the dude some slack, lol.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread, just did the same thing! Actually, I bumped the USB connector and apparently the connector on my MOBO is a little loose, so the computer lost connection for a fraction of a second.

It's reflashing now though!


----------



## carhauler1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

BoCrazy said:


> My EVOs have lived in 3 different Trident cases, heat was never an issue. They only got hot when the temp around them was hot, such as when the AC in my car broke and they sat in the sun while running GPS.


Mine has lived most of it's life in an Otterbox or a Seidio Convert case, so that's not the problem. The only time mine gets really hot is sitting on the dash in direct sunlight with the screen on all the time.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

